# Paracord plate carrier and Mag Pouch



## Vexo (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi guys, this is my first post on the forum. I've been paracording for a few months now on and off. I recently thought of the idea of having a paracord plate carrier for my Ar-15. I am halfway through with an open top magazine pouch(only weaving left ugh).

So here's my idea:
-start with a plate
-some type of weave or braid to get a complete wrap of the plate(help me out here)preferably vertically not horizontally
-form the straps to the shoulders and make another plate for the back
-side straps that are somehow adjustable and completely non slip
-molle webbing that would weave into the already "harness" on the plate(thinking of a cobra braid for this since it's right at 1"
-attach all pouches and custom pouches

All comments are appreciated, I'm sorry if you don't know what a plate carrier is but I attached a photo for some sort of reference( of course it won't look anything like this, it will have openings from the braid or weave









Sent from my iPad using Paracord Forum


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!

You could try using a Turks head knot around each plate. 
Use the Solomon bar either single or double for the shoulder straps. (Cobra, King Cobra weave)
To connect the shoulder straps and plates together to form the vest you could again use the Solomon bar either single or double. (Cobra, King Cobra weave)


----------



## Vexo (Apr 16, 2014)

MrParacord said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> You could try using a Turks head knot around each plate.
> Use the Solomon bar either single or double for the shoulder straps. (Cobra, King Cobra weave)
> To connect the shoulder straps and plates together to form the vest you could again use the Solomon bar either single or double. (Cobra, King Cobra weave)



I'm really contemplating just a cobra around the whole plate and then weaving vertically and horizontally on the plates until I finish and the using a cobra for all the mini molle braids, and thanks for the advice on shoulder straps I like that idea, any idea for adjusting size? Most plate carriers have a Velcro system and the two sides come together to bind together in the middle and it allows for retention


Paracords tactical advantages and improvisions


----------



## Vexo (Apr 16, 2014)

Pouch is finished, critiquing a new one right now.


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm liking the mag carrier. You would have to add some of those adjustable velcro straps that I've seen on a few bracelets (search the threads here) here and that will take care of the adjustability of the shoulder straps.


----------



## Vexo (Apr 16, 2014)

Ok thanks, and then possibly a real shoulder pad on top for comfort?


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## Vexo (Apr 16, 2014)

Dark grey pouch and dark grey magpul with a little bit of grip 



Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## Technog33k (Apr 20, 2014)

Interesting...wonder how they'd hold up under regular use. 


Norm - Technog33k


----------



## Vexo (Apr 16, 2014)

Been working great on my belt do far


Paracords tactical advantages and improvisions


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

I can't wait to see the entire finished project.


----------



## Vexo (Apr 16, 2014)

Ok so here we go, in a couple of weeks or so I will be ordering these items to complete the build

1x set of Toy Soldier Swimmer plates size Medium

1x Crye Precision skeletal 3 Band cummerbund

1x Crye Precision AVS molle Flap

1x *Possible* Tyr Tactical molle Zip on Panel for Rear-this I probably won't get until later


Paracords tactical advantages and improvisions


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Shows pics of all the stuff you are ordering before you start using it.


----------



## Vexo (Apr 16, 2014)

like before order or before i start braiding and weaving?



Paracords tactical advantages and improvisions


----------



## HardcoreSlot (Jul 19, 2013)

Interesting... 
I look forward to seeing it... 
One thing i cant help but think is how damn heavy its gonna be with all that cordage...


----------



## Vexo (Apr 16, 2014)

HardcoreSlot said:


> Interesting...
> I look forward to seeing it...
> One thing i cant help but think is how damn heavy its gonna be with all that cordage...



Possibly, but then again it's just a frame and it will most likely only be maybe 100-200 feet 


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Vexo said:


> like before order or before i start braiding and weaving?
> 
> 
> 
> Paracords tactical advantages and improvisions


I want to see pics of the stuff you ordered before you start weaving.


----------



## Vexo (Apr 16, 2014)

MrParacord said:


> I want to see pics of the stuff you ordered before you start weaving.



Ok that's fine, this is just a future project though, I probably won't get to it before the summer because of high school...


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

That's fine. I just can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## Vexo (Apr 16, 2014)

Belt setup so far


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## Vexo (Apr 16, 2014)

pistol magazine pouch for 1911 single stack gen2


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Looking good. How well does the belt hold up with the weight of the gun, etc?


----------



## Vexo (Apr 16, 2014)

It works like a charm. I even added a few places on it to make it thicker. This makes it a little more comfortable but you really don't notice that it's even on you. Then again it is tailored to fit me perfect.


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## PHNTQM (Feb 11, 2017)

Hello, any updates for this? I too have have decided to go plate carrier skeletal frame system for my airsoft gear. As I'm only like 150-155cm tall, any weight I can take off will be a God send as most people will say it's only a few grams I'll be saving by going paracord, but someone who is 180-190cm tall will have a different perspective on what a gram is compared to me.

Anyways, looking for a decent weave for the main body of the plate like this (https://goo.gl/images/etLV6u). I can make the shoulder strap out of double cobra and the cumberband will be off the shelf.


----------



## frodo (Jun 22, 2016)

looks like a nice challenge let us know how it turns out


----------

